
Armoured Commander: The WWII Tank Commander Roguelike - smacktoward
https://www.armouredcommander.com/blog/armoured-commander-i/
======
sudasana
I've got a sequel in the works too:
[https://www.armouredcommander.com/blog/](https://www.armouredcommander.com/blog/)

~~~
Waterluvian
Did you enjoy using libtcod?

~~~
sudasana
It made sense for me at the time, since I'm not a programmer and it offered an
easy to use library. But if I were to start again I would use something like
BearLibterminal since it supports ttf fonts, multi-tile characters, etc.

------
thelittleone
I was unfamiliar with the term roguelike. For those in the same boat, a
definition from Wikipedia:

"Roguelike is a subgenre of role-playing video game characterized by a dungeon
crawl through procedurally generated levels, turn-based gameplay, tile-based
graphics, and permanent death of the player character. Most roguelikes are
based on a high fantasy narrative, reflecting their influence from tabletop
role playing games such as Dungeons & Dragons".

~~~
softwaredoug
And if you’re new to the genre, definitely check out FTL.
[https://subsetgames.com/ftl.html](https://subsetgames.com/ftl.html)

~~~
edraferi
God that game was so hard. Maybe I’m a wimp about rogue likes in general
though. I enjoy stuff like XCOM where it’s a puzzle you can reason your way
through and use save states to re-try when you realize your plan or your
execution of the plan is insufficient for the task. There are random elements,
but it’s mostly a puzzle.

FTL was just confusing, hopeless death for me.

~~~
Pfhreak
The thing most players do is try to race for the end, which makes sense -- you
are being constantly pursued! Counterintuitively, you want to go as slowly as
possible to maximize the amount of rewards you receive. The more planets you
visit in a system, the more rewards you get, and the stronger you are when you
hit the mothership.

That was a key misunderstanding I had that let me make significant progress
once I figured it out. That... and liberal use of the spacebar to pause.

------
sudasana
Happy to answer questions about the game and its sequel here. I haven't worked
on the original for some time and it's still pretty rough around the edges,
but it's hopefully fun.

~~~
0az
What inspired you to make Armored Commander?

I remember playing this way back when, after finding it when looking around
for fun open source games. I still think I have a portable copy in my Google
Drive somewhere.

~~~
sudasana
I happened to read about Patton's Best and thought it was a really interesting
solo game. I really liked the idea of following a small team through a number
of days of a campaign, although this was something that was handled very
simply in the original board game. But then I thought, couldn't this be done
really well in a computer game? I had programmed a couple unfinished games in
the past, and was looking for a project that I could bring to completion.

Also, I simply thought that this was something that ought to exist, so I went
ahead and created it.

The first version was basically an attempt to translate the board game
experience into a complter game, and since I'm neither an artist nor a
programmer, the roguelike style suited me very well - no graphics, and an
emphasis on the mechanics of the game. The sequel has had a number of false
starts, but recently I thjink that I've been making good progress, and it will
hopefully end up fixing many of the problems with the original game, and
extend it into new territory.

------
Y_Y
I feel like this will eventually be subsumed by Dwarf Fortress.

~~~
benj111
_Everything_ will be subsumed by Dwarf Fortress

~~~
solotronics
Everything is Dwarf Fortress.

------
hartror
Such a great game, pushes the boundaries of "roguelike" in a unique way.

~~~
sudasana
Thanks!

